# Our Next Order



## Gizmo (11/2/14)

I have some Aspire Nautilus coming in aswell as more kayfun's and nemesis.

Before I pay for this order, anything you guys would like us to add?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (11/2/14)

M-tanks for all the kayfuns! And 1 for an aqua

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (11/2/14)

And RDA's with tail holes.
And a medal for @Silver1 .

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## vaalboy (11/2/14)

A few Reo's?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rowan Francis (11/2/14)

oh don't start @vaalboy , if @VapeKing stocks those it would be in my shopping basket faster than you can say "do you want chips with that ?" with a few more bits and bobs !! and once again they would be wheeeling my wallet off to the ICU with the machine that goes "ping"

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Gizmo (11/2/14)

And RDA's with tail holes.

Link please?


----------



## TylerD (11/2/14)

All original Youde Igo-W series have tail holes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SVS1000 (11/2/14)

Igo W3 do want


----------



## Gizmo (11/2/14)

Will add IGO-W3

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (11/2/14)

Also IGO-L for the basic single coils?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TylerD (11/2/14)

Cool stuff!!! Just make sure about the tail holes. I think it will be a ***** to build without it.
You rock!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## SunRam (11/2/14)

Yeah, I've got both Igo-L and Igo-W with no post holes, it's more difficult to build, but not too bad. I much prefer holes in the posts though. 
Here's what you should get next, and I think they might be available overseas already, It's the new iClear X.1


----------



## Gizmo (11/2/14)

I have checked it's not available at my supplier as of yet 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (11/2/14)

Hi @Gizmo, id be keen on the igo-l with tail holes too
I suppose, depending on price, maybe the igo-w as well. 

Incidentally, i think the IGO-L is such a good simple dripper that if you had stock it would sell well. If it had tail holes in the posts then it would probably sell even better. 

The ones that VapeSA had were about R150 each and mine is working very nicely. But it doesnt have the tail holes. I think vapeSA is still out of stock of both the L and the W. At least it was when i checked a few days ago


----------



## JB1987 (11/2/14)

I'm definitely in for an Igo-L or Igo-W 


Sent from the TARDIS


----------



## iPWN (11/2/14)

What about a Squape clone @Gizmo ?


----------



## Gizmo (11/2/14)

iPWN said:


> What about a Squape clone @Gizmo ?



Damn that is one ugly atomizer.. Will be cheaper then the kayfun it seems? Anyone else intrested in this clone?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (11/2/14)

Am I looking at that right? Bottom coil rebuildable? Of I go to ask Google.


----------



## Rowan Francis (11/2/14)

eeeeeeew , sorry chap . but you guys are the go to place for quality that works ... that does not look like @VapeKing quality . eeew


----------



## Gazzacpt (11/2/14)

Uncle Ripp says the Squape is very good. comparable to Kayfun Lite. Would I buy one probably not, but thats me.


----------



## Andre (12/2/14)

Looks worth the while to me. Floor is non-conductive. See attached file for the original.


----------



## johan (12/2/14)

Matthee said:


> Looks worth the while to me. Floor is non-conductive. See attached file for the original.



Looks interesting, saw both P Busardo & Rip Trippers review here:



Think it's going to be hell of expensive though


----------



## TylerD (12/2/14)

The Squape does look awesome! If you bring the HCIGAR clone, I will take it!


----------



## Mikey (12/2/14)

Think I would be keen on a nice dripper like the Igo-x as well. Not to keen on the Squape personally, but that is just me


----------

